# Sram chainset bolts



## velo73 (May 20, 2014)

Rival 22 chainset bolts were creaking like hell so I replaced 4 of them but left the hidden bolt as the replacement I ordered is actually longer than the original even though the spare bolts are the correct spares sold by sram. 
I am assuming it doesn’t matter as the bolt goes through to the area behind the crank so there will be no interference involved, & it still seems to be holding tight when tightened, but why is the spare longer than the original & should it matter?

thanks


----------

